# Pizzarand zu trocken



## Mozartkugel (13. Juli 2017)

Moin,

ich experimentiere derzeit mit selbst gemachter Pizza. Bin soweit geschmacklich zufrieden und den Teig bekomm ich auch schön dünn, aber der Rand ist mir zu trocken. Gibt es einen Trick? Hab selber mit Sonnenblumenöl den Rand beträufelt, aber es hat nix gebracht. Wer kann helfen?

Gruß


----------



## captn-ahab (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizza Rand trocken*

Hefeteig?
Wenn er lang genug "gegangen" ist, bleibt er wenn man ihn etwas dicker knetet schön fluffig


----------



## rippi (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Mit einen so einen Saucenpinsel, etwas Wasser draufpinseln. Allerdings erfordert es ungefähres Zeitgefühl um den richtigen Moment zu erwischen. So bekommt man es zumindest beim Naan hin.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

dicke Schinkenstücke an den Rand, das drückt nieder#h
 nicht so italienische Sparbeläge|supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Dann ist der Rand zu dünn


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

zu dünn könnte wirklich sein, also 1x überstülpen oder? Beim Italiener ist der Rand ja auch etwas dicker.

Weitere Tipps aus anderen Foren... nur Unterhitze, Ofen so heiß wie möglich einstellen, Wasser in den Ofen stellen, etc. Was meint ihr?


----------



## rippi (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Weitere Tipps aus anderen Foren... nur Unterhitze, Ofen so heiß wie möglich einstellen, Wasser in den Ofen stellen, etc. Was meint ihr?


Das du den Rand mit Wasser bestreichen oder beträufeln sollst und nicht mit Öl.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Ofentemperatur ist wichtig aber mit dem durchschnittlichen Elektroofen schwer zu steuern. Ich leg den Rand immer um, Fülle ihn dabei für's Geschmäckelchen oft mit Käse  und versuch mir högschter Ober unterhitze zu backen


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Bei welcher Temperatur wird die Pizza gebacken ?
Denke auch, dass der Rand dann einfach zu dünn ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Was gibt dein Ofen denn her?


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*



bastido schrieb:


> Und dann der entscheidende Punkt, einen Pizzastein für den Ofen. Haushaltsöfen werden nicht heiß genug und schaffen vor allem nicht das nötige Klima im Ofen. Dabei hilft der Pizzastein, die Pizza benötigt so ca. 7 min.. Der Stein speichert die Hitze und absorbiert die Feuchtigkeit. Die Garzeit ist zwar immer noch höher als im Pizzaofen aber kurz genug um nichts trocken werden zu lassen.



Ein Angelfreund von mir ist Koch und Gastronom-  er meint mit den handelsüblichen Herden bringt das nicht wirklich Was, da man sich auf die Temperaturanzeige nicht verlassen könne.


----------



## n1c0 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> den Teig bekomm ich auch schön dünn, aber der Rand ist mir zu trocken. Gibt es einen Trick?


Pizza schön dünn und dann fluffiger Rand wird schwierig. Gibt aber mehrere Möglichkeiten um dem entgegen zu wirken:

- Rand einfach dicker lassen
- Rand mit Öl einpinseln, nicht minimalistisch drauf träufeln sondern richtig einpinseln
- Teig in 180-250g schwere Teiglinge "schleifen" und 2 Nächte im Kühlschrank gehen lassen
- Pizzastein verwenden, im Ofen bei mindestens 250° besser mehr ca. 20-30min aufheizen lassen
- Gasgrill verwenden, die schaffen 300-380°C


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Dann schmeiss ich mich als Küchenmeister auch noch in die Bresche für bastido - er hat schlicht recht mit (Schnellrezept) wie Pizzastein und Vollgas. 

Wer will, kann so ab 250 - 300 Euro Pizzaöfen kaufen, die bis 400 Grad bringen (passt immer eine Pizza rein im Normalfall)..


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Hoi,

ich gebe Weichweizengries dazu! 
200g Mehl, 50g Gries, Salz und ca. 175ml lauwarmes Wasser mit etwas Zucker und Hefe. Die Hefe und Zucker 15 min im Wasser "reagieren" lassen. 
Alles mischen und gut durchkneten. Teig gehen lassen und den Teig mit den Händen ausbreiten! Braucht zwar etwas Übung aber geht ohne Nudelholz.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Warti (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Nabend,

bei mir klappt das mit Übernachtgare,und vor dem einschiessen ordentlich Schwaden,also Wasser einsprühen. Ist aber auch kein Haushaltsofen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*



bastido schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu wirklichen Italiener, da gibts ja so einiges was sich so nennt, ist wirklich nur noch marginal. Entscheidend ist die Zeit im Ofen so kurz wie möglich zu halten, dazu gehört auch ein nicht zu heftiger Belag. Die wirklich leckeren Sachen wie Bresaola öde Spinata kommen eh frisch rauf. Auf den Rand kommt im übrigen gar nix. Mit der beschriebenen Variante wird er knusprig, wirft Blasen und bleibt fluffig.


#6#6#6


----------



## Purist (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Mehl (00er- schmeckt immer irgendwie aromatischer als 450er), Salz (Meersalz), Hefe, Wasser- mehr gehört nicht in einen authentischen neapolitanischen Pizzateig. Er wird auch nicht ausgerollt, sondern ausschließlich mit den Fingern geformt (auf Youtube gucken, wie das gemacht wird.. das ist die eigentliche Kunst dabei), dadurch ergibt sich der etwas dickere Rand, der gut die Feuchtigkeit hält, von ganz alleine. Ohne Pizzastein und ordentlich Hitze wird' aber auch nichts Tolles. 

Backblechpizza ist eine andere Schiene, gibt's auch in Italien. Bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob da nicht sogar Olivenöl in den Teig kommt, die Tomatensoße kocht man in dem Fall vorab..


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*



Purist schrieb:


> Mehl (00er- schmeckt immer irgendwie aromatischer als 450er), Salz (Meersalz), Hefe, Wasser- mehr gehört nicht in einen authentischen neapolitanischen Pizzateig. Er wird auch nicht ausgerollt, sondern ausschließlich mit den Fingern geformt (auf Youtube gucken, wie das gemacht wird.. das ist die eigentliche Kunst dabei), dadurch ergibt sich der etwas dickere Rand, der gut die Feuchtigkeit hält, von ganz alleine. Ohne Pizzastein und ordentlich Hitze wird' aber auch nichts Tolles.
> 
> Backblechpizza ist eine andere Schiene, gibt's auch in Italien. Bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob da nicht sogar Olivenöl in den Teig kommt, die Tomatensoße kocht man in dem Fall vorab..


Das sind auch meine Zutaten.
Olivenöl kommt bei mir aber rein.


----------



## Wildkirsche (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Am perfekten Pizzateig habe ich lange gebastelt.
Mein Teig ist wie folgt:

für 2 Personen:

250 g Mehl Typ 405
150 ml Wasser
3 g Frischhefe
1 gehäuften Teelöffel Salz

Alles miteinander verkneten und in einer Schüssel unter einem feuchten Tuch aufgehen lassen. Ich mache den Teig immer am Vortag. Ich lasse den Teig erst ca. 3 Stunden in der warmen Küche gehen unter dem feuchten Tuch und anschließend nehme ich das feuchte Tuch weg und mache Alu-Folie drüber und stelle es über Nacht in den Kühlschrank. Der Teig geht im Kühlschrank auch bestens auf, obwohl man das vielleicht nicht glaubt.
Der Ofen wird dann auf Maximum vorgeheizt (bei mir sind das 275°). Ganz wichtig: Ober- und Unterhitze verwenden, keine Umluft !!!
Umluft macht später den Pizzarand zwar knsuprig, aber trocken wie ein Stück Knäckebrot ! Bei Umluft wird der Rand knsuprig und innen saftig und fluffig ! Sehr wichtig ist auch die Verwendung eines Pizzasteines, der lange genug vorgeheizt wird. Ich backe die Pizza erst samt Tomatensoße, Salami, Pepperoni und Pilzen für ca. 4 Minuten, dann kommt oben Mozarella-Käse drauf und für weitere 5 Minuten in den Ofen.
Der Mozarella-Käse muss der Kugelförmige (in Salzlake) sein.
Die Tomatensoße sollte von der Konsistenz eher etwas breiig sein, nicht zu flüssig. Der Pizzastein kommt in die oberste Schiene, also so weit wie möglich nach oben im Ofen.
Ich habe anfangs viel rumprobiert, darunter anderes Mehl verwendetet oder Gries oder Weizenbier hinzugefügt, irgendwelche "Geheimrezepte" von angeblichen Pizzaprofis. oder "Spezialmehl" aus Italien gekauft: Alles Gaggel und Quatsch !! Auch reicht die obige Menge an Hefe völlig aus. Wenn man mehr Hefe verwendet (manche schreiben, man solle einen halben Hefewürfel nehmen...),so schmeckt der Teig nachher nur hefig. Ich habe auch "Spezialtips", wie man solle den Teig bis zu einer Woche im Kühlschrank lassen, ausprobiert -> Null Unterschied zum Übernacht-in-den-Kühlschrank.


----------



## Gast (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*



Wildkirsche schrieb:


> Ich habe auch "Spezialtips", wie man solle den Teig bis zu einer Woche im Kühlschrank lassen, ausprobiert -> Null Unterschied zum Übernacht-in-den-Kühlschrank.


Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich bemitleiden oder bewundern soll.
Ich wäre sehr froh wenn ich keinen Unterschied merken würde ob der Teig im Kühlschrank 1 Nacht oder 4 Tage reift.
Aber leider bemerke ich geschmacklich den Unterschied.
Ebenso ob ich herkömmliches Typ 405 oder Tipo Typ 00 verwende.
Genau so ob ich bei 275 Grad im Haushaltsbackofen backe oder bei 350 Grad auf dem Gasgrill.
Ich würde auch nie auf die Idee kommen meine Pizza insgesammt 9 Minuten zu backen.
Aber jeder hat ja ein unterschiedliche Geschmacksempfinden.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Der Umstieg vom 405er Mehl auf das "echte" 00er war für meinen Pizzateig ein echter Quantensprung.

Zum einen geschmacklich, aber auch die Geschmeidigkeit ist in keinster Weise vergleichbar!
Einen Teig aus 405er kann man gar nicht vernünftig mit der Hand ausziehen.
Das merkt man aber erst, wenn man Mal den Unterschied zum 00er gespürt hat...

Teig aus 405er Mehl ist ein pizzaählicher Ersatzstoff.
Das Ergebnis sollte dann vielleicht "italienisch inspirierter deutscher Ofenfladen" heißen, aber bitte nicht Pizza!
Das wäre Blasphemie...

(Da ich als Kind viele Sommer in Süditalien verbracht habe, bin ich sehr kritisch, was "orginal italienischen Geschmack" angeht...)

Aber wem es so besser schmeckt, soll es natürlich auch gerne so machen!


Ganz wenig Hefe (ein Würfel auf 10kg Mehl) zu verwenden ist ein offenes Geheimnis der italienischen Pizzabäcker.

Dafür sollte der Teig aber viel Zeit zum gehen haben.
Gerne über Nacht.
Wann er fertig ist ist ein bisschen Gefühlssache.
Der Teig sagt einem das:
Wenn er sich noch nicht geschmeidig ziehen läßt, dann braucht er noch.

Ob Olivenöl in den Teig darf/muss, oder nicht, ist wohl auch eine Glaubensfrage.
Bei mir muss es.

Zur Randfrage:
Ganz wichtig dabei ist die Technik beim ausziehen!
:mDie Luftblasen sollen von der Mitte zum Rand gedrückt werden.
Nur so wird er schön fluffig.

Nudelholz ist natürlich eine Totsünde!
Wer es aber ohne nicht kann, sollte wenigstens darauf achten immer von innen nach außen zu rollen und NIEMALS über den Rand!!!


Ausziehen mit der Hand:
Erst mit den Fingerknöcheln oder Fingerkuppen von der Mitte aus eine Mulde eindrücken und zu eine kleinen "Schüssel erweitern.
Wenn diese groß genug ist, am einen Ende den Teigrand mit gekrümmten Fingern festhalten und mit der anderen (flachen) Hand sanft nach außen schieben.
In der Bewegung die Finger aufspreizen und den Teig so auch etwas seitlich dehnen.
Dann den Rohling um ein Viertel weiter drehen und den Vorgang wiederholen.
Wenn der Fladen groß genug ist, kann man mit beiden flachen Händen arbeiten.
Wichtig ist, den Teig immer ein Stück weiter zu drehen.
Durch die Drehung wird er eigentlich ganz von alleine rund...

(Ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber wenn man es macht, ist es eigentlich selbsterklärend.
Dazu lassen sich aber auch gute Videos auf Youtube finden.)

GAAANZ wichtig auch hier:
Die Luft wird immer von innen nach außen in den Rand gedrückt!
Nie den Rand selbst drücken!

Zur Temperatur wurde ja schon alles gesagt:
Je heißer, desto gut.
Aber der Ottonormal-Heimpizzabäcker ist ja meist technisch stark limitiert...
Pizzastein ist da dann erst recht natürlich ein absolutes Muss!


----------



## Förde-Burns (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Pizzarand zu trocken*

Im normalen Ofen ist mein Geheimtipp, die sauce auch an/über die Ränder verteilen. Und den Teig+Sauce 10 Minuten vorbacken und dann den Belag


----------

